# looking for info on s4... 2000/2001/2002??



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

can someone tell me the differences between the 3 different years....is one better then the other ....i dont know much about the s4 .....thanks


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: looking for info on s4... 2000/2001/2002?? (VR6 Big Block)*

Read here http://s4biturbo.com and here http://www.audizine.com/forum/...f=160

2001.5 and up S4's have updated shift collars, a different intake manifold, larger oil return lines on the turbos, changes to the front suspension, and ESP, different S4 logo on the trunk.

Try and get the newest version you can find/afford, IMO. I have a 2002, and it "seems" to have been more reliable than other S4's out there, according to what I've read/heard from other owners.


_Modified by Jurjen at 9:42 AM 1-20-2010_


----------

